# Skype Help



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm trying to skype with my son who has an iphone. I'm signing up for the first time on my iPad2 and it's asking for my mobile number. Where do I find this?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Oops! It seems they just ask this in case you want to use your cell phone to skype. Now, I have another problem. My son has VOIP. When I try to skype, it tells me that I need skype credit to complete the call. I thought I'd be able to do this without cost. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You can skype from your computer for free, I know, but I'm not sure if the same is true via iPad/iTouch. I think it does use credit in that case. It's not very expensive at all, though. My parents use it when they travel abroad.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Holly, I will check into the prices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For Skype for iPad, it says
"Make free Skype-to-Skype voice and video calls over 3G and WiFi."
https://support.skype.com/en-us/faq/FA11008/How-do-I-use-Skype-for-iPad

Does he have Skype on his iPhone? If not, he should get it..
http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-mobile/download/iphone-for-skype/
Carrier data fees may apply, though...

Then you can call Skype to Skype.

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Betsy, he does have skype on his iPhone. I'm going to check out the link.
Thanks


----------

